# Virtual cockpit tour



## 4trade (Dec 1, 2012)

Here you find great virtual cockpit tour for several interesting warbird. Click photo and start turning that view with your mouse or scroll bigger. 360 degree view horizontally and 180 vertically. Good quality stuff...This is part of "fly in" event here, so i don´t know how long it´s available:
Historialliset lentokoneet virtuaalikuvina


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2012)

Excellent !


----------



## 4trade (Dec 1, 2012)

Coolest one is that Brewster, what was in bottom of Russian lake for decades. Surprisingly good condition, it have even original air in tail wheel....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2012)

Excellent site!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 1, 2012)

WOW!!!

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 1, 2012)

WOW! is right. Just bought a computer with a 27" monitor and it felt like I was sitting right in the cockpit of the 109! AWESOME!!! Wish they had a P-47


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2012)

Great stuff. Maybe some other museums could do that.....


----------



## 4trade (Dec 2, 2012)

I really like to see this kind of virtual exhibition more. This one is put together with bunch of Fly In group, that work together somehow with this Airforce museum. That site is actually fly in site, not museum site. That museum have virtual camera run too, overall view type.

Link to the virtual museum tour here: Keski-Suomen Ilmailumuseo - Main Exhibition


----------

